# is it call snowball shrimp ? i need your help



## yellow (Oct 24, 2006)

hello all:
i have a question .
the pictures are my shrimps,
there all born by Red Cherry Shrimp .
can i call they snowball shrimp or not ?
or its different with snowball shrimp.
thanks your answer .


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

Nope! sorry  snowball shrimp are an entire different species.... cant call a shrimp a snowball just becuase its white like one.... speaking of which.... those were born from red cherries? i have never seen them that white.... I have seen the wild type that are sort of almost a blue... but never really white like that.... cool beans


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

That is weird. They aren't snowballs, but they're not your typical red cherry either. Maybe this is the result of snowballs crossing with cherries? They do have the white ovaries and white eggs atypical of a snowball shrimp, but also have some red on their exoskeleton that don't make them completely snowballs hrimp.

Are these first generation of cherries and where they ever mixed with snowballs?

-John N.


----------



## yellow (Oct 24, 2006)

John N. said:


> That is weird. They aren't snowballs, but they're not your typical red cherry either. Maybe this is the result of snowballs crossing with cherries? They do have the white ovaries and white eggs atypical of a snowball shrimp, but also have some red on their exoskeleton that don't make them completely snowballs hrimp.
> 
> Are these first generation of cherries and where they ever mixed with snowballs?
> 
> -John N.


they are the third generation of cherries.
i dont have snowballs so i think they never mixed with anowballs

that shirmp in pictire ,first time i find it ,i pick up it in to other fish tank.
than i find about ten like that one .
and they born about 150.


----------



## yellow (Oct 24, 2006)

MrSanders said:


> Nope! sorry  snowball shrimp are an entire different species.... cant call a shrimp a snowball just becuase its white like one.... speaking of which.... those were born from red cherries? i have never seen them that white.... I have seen the wild type that are sort of almost a blue... but never really white like that.... cool beans


the blue i think they eat vegetables....


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm not very knowledgeable in shrimp, but wouldn't these simply be an Albino variety of Red Cherry Shrimp?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

It looks white, but is not albino. It is not a snowball. Maybe you can call it 
Neocaridina denticulata sinensis var 'white'

-Pedro


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Whatever it is, I want some. 

Would you be selling in the future?


----------



## yellow (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi All I Live In Taiwan .
In Taiwan I Just Find Few Inforant About Snowball,
So I Come Here To Find Some Information.
And I Want To Know About My Shrimps.
I Think If You Want To Buy My Shirmps.
Ship And Law May Be A Big Trouble.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Please keep selling discussions to pm.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

yellow,

Can you tell us more about your tank parameters, temp, etc. What you feed the shrimp?


Thanks


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

That is so cool. 
Please try to keep the strain going! 
Do the "Blonde Cherries" have *all* white babies, or do some red color ones show up in a brood.
I would LOVE some of these. 
Your going to get RICH!:eyebrows:


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

You could call them "Ghost Cherries". :^o


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Have you kept the wild variety of neocaridina with the reds?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I heared first snowball shrimp in germany was born in a Cherry tanks, after and microscope analysis was found sevaral diference with cherry... I am not sure...

try this link

Versión traducida de http://www.gerdvoss.de/Wirbellose/Weissperl-_Garnele/weissperl-_garnele.html

Greets from Spain


----------



## yellow (Oct 24, 2006)

neonfish3 said:


> That is so cool.
> Please try to keep the strain going!
> Do the "Blonde Cherries" have *all* white babies, or do some red color ones show up in a brood.
> I would LOVE some of these.
> Your going to get RICH!:eyebrows:


  you are so funny ....


----------



## yellow (Oct 24, 2006)

Xema said:


> I heared first snowball shrimp in germany was born in a Cherry tanks, after and microscope analysis was found sevaral diference with cherry... I am not sure...
> 
> try this link
> 
> ...


i want call them "white cherry"
i think it a better name.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

neonfish3 said:


> That is so cool.
> Please try to keep the strain going!
> *Do the "Blonde Cherries" have all white babies, or do some red color ones show up in a brood.*
> I would LOVE some of these.
> Your going to get RICH!:eyebrows:


I too would like to know if they are breeding true.

Thanks.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

From the pictures you can see that some are whiter than others. Some have like a dull tint to them. yellow might be near getting them breeding full white, but I do not think yellow is there yet.

-Pedro


----------



## yellow (Oct 24, 2006)

i think maybe photoflash let them look like yellow.
when i see them i feel they like white,


----------



## CAF (Oct 24, 2006)

Most of my baby CRS are white or clear in color but quickly take on the coloration of adults as they mature. I also heard that the substrate and other materials in the tank affect the coloration of shrimp. Try putting a black trash bag under the tank (if it is a clear bottom tank) and see if they color up.


----------



## daniel19831123 (Mar 7, 2006)

I had about 100 of these shrimp the other day before I got rid of them. They were bred from cherries as well. Must be F3 or F4 and all of a sudden I start getting these white coloured shrimp. FYI I never had any other shrimp in my tank besides cherries. There were so pale white I start to think that they might have been glass shrimp.....


----------

